# XRF GUN Niton or Skyray



## michael1311 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been speaking to the guys at Niton in Australia and they want $22k AUD for the XL2 and are quite stubborn about it. Even though the AUD has gone up to 1.07 US they, quote. "The Niton Manufacturers in USA have put the prices up on us and we have no choice but to keep the price at $22k". After hearing such salesman rubbish I decided to contact Skyray. Skyray told me they would sell me the Pocket III at $15,000 USD at a dealers rate. My question is, has anyone had any experience with the Skyray guns? Are they pretty much the same as Niton? Any feedback or personal usage will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisH-Goldeneye (Mar 10, 2012)

I would be careful with the Skyray.....my colleague had one for awhile and got burned...over promised, underdelivered on performance and then would not return his money and he is stuck with an instrument that does not work. Make sure you evaluate any piece of equipment you are considering FIRST before you make any purchase commitment. I will leave it at that......Check others like Olympus, Oxford Instruments......there are other manufactures out there you can test.


----------



## michael1311 (Dec 17, 2012)

I definitely can confirm that Skyray is rubbish. I sent them some fire assay samples and the results came back bogus.


----------



## Alentia (Dec 18, 2012)

michael1311 said:


> I definitely can confirm that Skyray is rubbish. I sent them some fire assay samples and the results came back bogus.



In Gold terms price of Nitron did not change. You may thank Bernank for USD fall down and gold up


----------



## f350ready (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Quickshot?

QSX www.quickshotxrf.com


----------



## fasTTcar (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Dement is the person to speak to regarding Quickshot, but I can tell you my experience has been largely positive with mine.

My results are correct to the 3rd decimal point on large lots in comparison to the fire assays I get from my refiner (Royal Canadian Mint).


----------



## Dan Dement (Feb 10, 2013)

F350,

AS fasTTcar stated, I have quite a bit of experience with Quickshot. Let me start by saying I am an Old Dog of 64 years who has a Medium to larger Manufacturing Jewelry Store in San Antonio. I have a Serious addiction to High Tech Toys. By serious, I mean there is not too much I don't have and most things I am on my second or third generation of each category. Laser Welders, Induction Melters, Rapid Prototyping equipment, Laser Markers, Sarin machines, Photo Equipment, Specific Gravity Scales, and XRF machines are on my short list. 

From a recommendation of a good friend, I bought my first XRF machine from Quickshot about three years ago when I got into Gold Buying along with my Platinum and Palladium manufacturing. Well, I am on my #4 machine and have sold all my previous machines to friends. I have helped five or six serious Gold buyers find a proper method to estimate their cash outs. By proper method, I mean usually within a $30 window on transactions over $10,000. on cash outs. I sold my machine #3 to a GRF member who was having difficulties with my usual refiner. Serious professional engineer who has become a cherished friend. Well after 6 months or so, he was having a few issues with his machine freezing up. He returned #3 machine and Quickshot got it updated and replaced some outdated boards with new equipment and now is working like a champ in a very reasonable time. Anytime you are dealing with Hi Tech equipment, you are going to have problems from time to time. Window updates can really kill you sometimes! When I got started, the machine really did not come with standards preset up. Now, the machine comes set up ready to go with many different standards Keeping the standards up to date and by sharing problems as they pop up, makes Quickshot outstanding in my humble opinion. 

Everybody is going to tell you they are the best. Lots of the XRF sellers have high commission salesmen who make 15-20% who want to make their money but vanish when you got a service problem. I can tell you that Quickshot will take care of you and train you. I recommend buying a stationary machine opposed to the gun. The gun's are really pushed to the limit while my machine works at less 5% power all day long. It's called durability! 

When you start talking XRF's and you realize there are $20,000 machines and there are $100,000 machines. Long about how, The Fire Assay guys are saying they are good for setting bones and that's about it. All I can tell you, without advertising, I do over $1,000,000 a year buying gold. Two keys to making money! Know what you buying and Know what your selling! Your welcome to come visit and see for yourself. I will show all the payouts and my figures. If you going to buy an XRF machine, you got to have two other items: Induction Melter & Alpha Mirage Specific Gravity scale.

If I can help, in the GRF tradition, I am happy too.

Dan


----------



## Pumice (Feb 10, 2013)

We have a Niton and has worked very well for us. I would recommend Niton


----------



## QuickshotXRF (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the positive notes on Quickshot XRF analyzers and our support. We are a smaller organization and one built from an XRF service business, so keeping in touch with our clients to make sure they understand the technology is a top priority.

Thanks guys.


----------

